# Bigcartel Clone?



## .Danny (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking for a "Bigcartel Clone" so I can host it all on my server. Something with the same soft of things as Bigcartel has and the same sort of layout and tools that it has.

Thankyou for your help.
Danny


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, are you asking if there is a "out of the box" site for the Big Cartel site itself, or are you looking to create just a site for yourself with the same design style offered at Big Cartel?


----------



## .Danny (Feb 21, 2008)

Out of the box, but I don't mind moding it if the code is their.
And I love the simple layout.

Danny.


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, so
A.) You want a site that sells a free (or paid) site service to people who want to put their store on YOUR domain/server?
or
B.) You like the design and functionality of the sites offered by Big Cartel but do not want to host on their domain / server?

If A. then.. well I think you're gonna be out of luck.. gonna have to get some programmers together with some designers to make it from scratch. Prolly wouldn't be that hard but defiantly gonna need some pros on your side. 

My guess is your asking B. If so I would highly suggest using OSCommerce or something of that sort and hire a designer to get the design to have the look and feel of the BC sites. The BACK END prolly won't be as slick but you will then have the option of building upon the code itself as it is Open Source.


----------



## .Danny (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a store setup like it yes.
But thankyou, 
Looks like I gotta go find my old php friends  .


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

.Danny said:


> I'm looking for a store setup like it yes.
> But thankyou,
> Looks like I gotta go find my old php friends  .


heh heh, yeah i guess that's all you can do. everyone should have a couple friends well versed in php or .net 

I will tell you a little secret I'm working on right now (shh.. ) that might help, especially if you have php buddies. I'm working on a similar project that combines the content and navigation of a blog and integrating my storefront into Muti User Wordpress so i can use tags to my products for cross selling AND with MU WP you can maintain each setup individually giving you the opportunity to offer custom storefronts to your customers.


----------



## .Danny (Feb 21, 2008)

I tell you what,
That sound pretty damn good!?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

So... why don't you just use big cartel?


----------



## hideyourarms (Apr 15, 2006)

Fr4nk13 said:


> So... why don't you just use big cartel?


I was thinking that myself, especially since on the paid plans the big cartel URL doesn't show up anywhere in your store if you configure it correctly.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

oiskallmate said:


> heh heh, yeah i guess that's all you can do. everyone should have a couple friends well versed in php or .net
> 
> I will tell you a little secret I'm working on right now (shh.. ) that might help, especially if you have php buddies. I'm working on a similar project that combines the content and navigation of a blog and integrating my storefront into Muti User Wordpress so i can use tags to my products for cross selling AND with MU WP you can maintain each setup individually giving you the opportunity to offer custom storefronts to your customers.


Yes, way cool....IF I EVEN knew what you were talking about! ha.. I'm still in the research aspect of my line, but thanks for reminding me how much I don't know yet!! lol.


----------



## LTD Tee (May 20, 2010)

check out elance, getafreelancer, rent a coder or odesk.


----------

